# My boy getting neutered today...ll the day has fin



## gstrub (Feb 15, 2006)

Well the day has finally arrived...we dropped off our boy, Dante Haus Juris, for surgery this morning. He is 2 yrs old and we're really glad we waited until he was full size, but of course we are worried about him. Will he be mad at us? He confirmed our reasoning when we got to the vet...he has been really barking at other dogs a lot lately and going crazy when we won't let him go right up to other dogs. We hope he calms down some after getting surgery. Anyway just wanted to touch bases with you all, and hope for the best!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Just remember to keep him calm after the neuter...that will help keep the swelling down...and I am sure he will be fine..


----------



## bethd (May 23, 2006)

Please reply back to this in a few weeks and let me know if it really helped with calming him down. I'm contemplating getting Max done, He's 2.5 yo and I wanted to wait until after three years but I'm really curious if it did change anything with their personality????

Thanks!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I had my male neutered this past spring...granted he was a little over 5 years old when it was done but I have not seen any change in him at all.


----------



## gstrub (Feb 15, 2006)

I think being 5, he was well passed the "teenage" stage that my boy is in right now. We'll see if he calms down any...really it's just this recent "I will sound like I will eat your face off" barking we get when other dogs walk by our property, but of course he is just demanding to play.


----------



## gstrub (Feb 15, 2006)

Well the surgery went fine...he was a little "dopey" for about 2 days, and his...ahem..."sack" is still there, but the vet assures me it will go away. He's fine, and I think it is all for the best. Thank you for all of your support!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Enzo (Oct 23, 2007)

When is a good time to neuter the dog? Mine is 8 months old and there is no intention to breed.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Although some vets and the rescue groups may disagree, I have been told several times to wait until the dog has matured, about two years old. Others have also said if the dog is calm, not humping, etc. neutering is not necessary. In my case, I would never breed my GSD and his female playmates have been spayed. 

Nonetheless, the dog is not yet two years old so neutering is still an option.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Bixler was just neutered last week, and he has not changed the littlest tiny bit!! He is 2.5yo


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Well Lukas went for his shots and to check if he is still crypto. Well I found out he still is, and that the vet has located the retained testicle. It almost made it to its destination, but according to the vet it is located near his penis. We are waiting till he is 2 years before we get him fixed up. Hopefully, with the location of the retained testicle the surgery wont be as much as having to go in and search for it. Plus, it should be alittle easier on Lukas. I know I have to have him neutered, I just dont know what to do when I have to leave him at the vets.


----------

